# HP Photosmart C4280 "USB Not Connected"



## rufio90

I am new to using a Mac and HP printer. I tried to scan a document into the computer but it keeps telling me USB Not Connected. Am I missing a cable, am I doing something wrong, or is there something wrong with my computer/printer? (Please, if you know how to fix this I need very detailed and specific instructions :smile


----------



## oldmn

Hi rufio90 Welcome to TSF
Have you tried a differnt USB cable?


----------



## rufio90

No. . . I assumed it would work fine, considering I bought it brand new. I don't have another USB cable to try.


----------



## rufio90

Any help?


----------



## oldmn

Make sure the USB cable is plugged in all the way on the printer.


----------



## michelanthony

Hp Photosmart C4385 will not work wirless with vitas home prem any help


----------



## rufio90

The cable is not loose, it won't go on any further. I can make a copy and print, but I cannot scan an item to my computer. I am not working with wireless or vitas (I don't think).


----------



## Elkornss

I am suffering the exact problems. USB cable works fine for printing, however when trying to scan on this particular HP printer, says USB NOT CONNECTED.

Well it is and works in other capacities. So, problem is most likely with software AND Mac OS as the first complaint is also a Mac.

Any Mac-ies out there with a fix??

Thanks from beautiful, dusty Iraq.

Mike


----------



## julie_tech

I got the solution!!!
After so much frustration...
Just use an external program which handles scanners like Irfanview or any other program with image and scanner handling and try starting to scan from there! BOOM it starts it off right there!


----------



## Elkornss

julie_tech said:


> I got the solution!!!
> After so much frustration...
> Just use an external program which handles scanners like Irfanview or any other program with image and scanner handling and try starting to scan from there! BOOM it starts it off right there!



Thanks JT, but I found the fix. Got with HP tech support and they pointed out that the CD that shipped with the unit only supports prior versions of OS X, not 5x. So the fix (and I haven't gotten to it yet) is to uninstall the program, and download the software 9.7 (I believe, going off of memory here). I am not sure if you still have to add their patch as well, which is one of the options. I tried to download the software a little while ago, but I am on satellite internet here in Iraq, and currently it is way to slow to handle the 180+mbs. It is up and down here, so will wait until things speed up. 

If this doesn't work, I am going your way.

Mike


----------



## pcranger

I had the same problem with two scanners (C4280) on two computers running XP and XP Pro. 
I emailed HP tech support and they sent me a link to HP Scan Diagnostic Utility. 
That resolved my problem. USB Not Connected
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3192753&os=228&lang=en


----------



## Mark Donoghue

i am running mac os x 10.5.2 and i have this problem. the disk i installed says it works for mac os 10.5


----------



## Tamaria

I have the same error message on the printer console: 'USB not connected'
When I press the 'Scan' button on the HP Photosmart C4280.
Scanning works from within specific HP applications. The 'Copy' buttons on the device operate properly and printing appears uneffected.
I am using OSX 10.5 Leopard and Windows XP Home SP3

What confuses me to no end is that this all worked perfectly when I scanned something a few days ago! It's always been the most trouble-free device I've ever owned. My computer and software are the same. I didn't change any printer or scanner settings. I'm absolutely baffled as to how it could work properly for a year and suddenly stop working.

I first tried downloading and installing the latest updates manually, although the updates are usually done automatically. I then tried uninstalling and reinstalling the printer and scanner drivers from the original installation CD. I also turned off the computer. Turned off the scanner. Unplugged the USB cable. Even cut the power at the surge protector, came back an hour later to put it all together and got the same behavoir.

Did a recent update disable the feature? (this printer automatically downloads its own updates) Is the 'Scan' button simply not supported anymore? Is this just a way to get me to buy something else? Does anybody have any ideas as to what's even going on, if not a way to fix it?


----------



## Tamaria

After much searching, I found the solution on another forum (and I quote):

"Ok here is the answer you have all been waiting for - look on the CD that came with any HP printer for the mac and you will see that it is for 10.3.9 and 10.4. I bet you dollars to donuts you have the new 10.5 leopard software and you got the new printer for free from the apple store.

All is not lost - go to the hp website at www.hp.com and on the left side you will see a grey menu that says software and driver downloads click on it and type your product. The version right now is 9.7.1 once you get all the way through. DO NOT INSTALL THE HP INSTALLER FILE - it is the same as the CD."


----------



## ddrl

Now watch this. I installed the printer when I bought it 3 months ago. Bought a brand new cable and worked like a charm...

Now, I moved and lost the freaking cable. Got another cable, reconnected the printer, and it doesn't even pop anything up on my Mac. I plug it into a PC, says the USB Component has a malfuncioning. Could that be the packing to the other home or the cable ?


I don't think it's any of these two. Something weird is happening. If anybody has a clue please yell!

And plus, the printer shows as Offline in my mac. Which I dont really know what it should be.

Thanks!


----------



## Diane36D

One thing that can produce all of these woes is if the USB cable is connected to the USB port on the Mac keyboard or any other port that lacks power. Sometimes all you need to do is connect directly to the computer's USB port or a powered USB hub to bring things to life.


----------



## mackbook

I have just started having the same problem. (When I bought the printer I realized straight away that the CD wouldn't work with Leopard so I had downloaded srivers etc from the HP website, and everything worked fine.) I switched out cables, and that still didn't work. However, scanning using the "HP scan" application on my laptop still works.

But then I realized that I had JUST installed the latest HP drivers via the automatic Apple software update. My guess is that this feature has gotten broken in the latest version, and that a possible fix would be to go back to the previous version. Or hassle HP to fix it...


----------



## rmands

OK...I'm also on a Mac with the same scenario:
1. it's not the USB or the power;
2. installed the latest HP drivers via software update;
3. printer function works OK, scan still not working.
getting VERY frustrated. any other ideas? anyone?!?


----------



## kcsunchine

I think I might have an idea about how all of this happened. I don't use the scan feature too often so I can't say for sure, but I do remember updating Leopard recently. When I looked on the HP site for a new driver, it says:

_This software release replaces a previous release that didn't support Mac OS 10.5.2._

I installed the file and followed the instructions, and TA-DA!! my scanner works again!
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=mp-55008-2&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=219&product=3192753

The interface is weird tho. I found it is easier to open the HP scanner utility and scan from there so you can set all of the parameters first.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## topha3711

This will bring up a scan on Windows Vista:

Click the Windows icon ( ), click Programs , and then click Accessories .
Click Paint .
Click File , and then click From Scanner or Camera .
Click Scan .


----------



## harrisonite

I've just been going in the back door ... 

To scan an image:

Choose Apple menu > System Preferences, and then click Print & Fax.

Double-click your scanner in the list at the left.

Click Scanner.

Choose how to scan your images:

If you have a document-feeding scanner:

Scanning pages with a document-feeding scanner
If you have a flatbed or transparency scanner:

Scanning images with a flatbed scanner


----------



## NettaUK

God bless you,topha3711.Have had the problem for some time now,but your instructions worked.Still why are so many people having this self same problem?Many thanks


----------

